# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La ola de calor dispara el consumo eléctrico a máximos de cuatro años

## Jonasino

> La ola de calor que azota España está disparando el consumo energético del país a máximos no vistos desde el verano de 2011.
> 
> Este martes la demanda ha vuelto a marcar una punta de 39.457 megavatios hora (MWh) a las 13:40 horas, según la estadística que publica el operador del sistema Red Eléctrica. Esta cifra supera las puntas registradas en jornadas anteriores.
> 
> No se registraba una demanda de energía eléctrica tan elevada en verano desde el 28 de junio de 2011, fecha en la que se marcó un tope de 40.139 MWh.
> 
> No obstante, el máximo alcanzado hoy está lejos aún del récord histórico de consumo en verano, que se registró el 19 de julio de 2010, con 41.318 MWh, informa Efe.
> 
> En invierno, las puntas de consumo siguen siendo más altas al haber menos hora de luz. Por ejemplo, el pasado mes de febrero se marcó un pico de demanda 40.324 MWh.
> ...


Fuente: El Mundo

----------


## Jonasino

Situación en este momento.
Fuente REE

----------

